#ubuntu-translators-ru 2010-12-15
<Agafonov> @list
<ubuntuhelp> Admin, AntiScrawls, Bugtracker, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Ctcp, Dict, Encyclopedia, Google, IRCstatus, Linux, Memo, Misc, Network, Owner, Ping, Poll, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, String, Topic, Translate, User, Utilities, and Web
<Agafonov> @commands
<ubuntuhelp> action, add, addeditor, alert, announce, any, append, apply, apropos, ban add, ban list, ban remove, base, cache, calc, capabilities, capability add, capability list, capability remove, capability set, capability setdefault, capability unset, change, changename, channel, channels, chr, close, cmd, command, commands, config, connect, convert, cpu, cycle, decode, default, (4 more messages)
<Agafonov> @more
<ubuntuhelp> defaultcapability, defaultplugin, dehalfop, deop, devoice, dict, dictionaries, disable, disconnect, doctype, driver, echo, editors, enable, encode, export, fetch, fight, fit, flush, ftlogin, get, ghost, halfop, headers, help, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, icalc, identify, ignore, ignore add, ignore list, ignore remove, ignorelist, insert, invite, ircquote, (3 more messages)
<Agafonov> @more
<ubuntuhelp> join, kban, kernel, key, kick, last, latency, len, levenshtein, limit, list, load, lobotomy add, lobotomy list, lobotomy remove, lock, log, lookup, lucky, md5, memo, mode, moderate, moderators, more, net, netcraft, networks, nick, nicks, notice, op, open, ord, part, password, phonebook, ping, poll, private, quit, random, re, reconnect, redo, register, reload, remove, removeeditor, (2 more messages)
<Agafonov> @more
<ubuntuhelp> rename, reorder, replace, reply, restore, results, rpn, search, seen, separator, server, set, set password, set secure, sha, shuffle, size, soundex, source, stats, status, success, swap, sync, tell, threads, title, topic, translate, tt, unban, undo, unidentify, unignore, units, unload, unlock, unmoderate, unregister, unrename, upkeep, uptime, urlquote, urlunquote, user, username, (1 more message)
<Agafonov> @more
<ubuntuhelp> version, voice, vote, whoami, whois, and xor
<Agafonov> @help
<ubuntuhelp> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Agafonov> @help admin
